# Fly Fishing in Perdido Key near Flora-Bama?



## JWFlyFish

Hey guys. I am a young fly fisherman and spend nearly all of the summer down at the beach in Perdido Key near the Flora-Bama. I have tried fly fishing down there for a good while (almost 2 yrs) and have never caught anything but 2 needle fish. I really want to step up my game this year and get good at fly fishing since my dad has offered me a trip to the keys to fly fish. I have fished around some of the piers at Old River and have fished the surf with clouser minnows and spoon flies, yet I never have caught a redfish or a Speckled Trout that people claim are everywhere near this area. I really want to catch some specks and reds this year. Can you guys give me a rundown on what flies I should use, where I need to be fishing (old river or surf), and what I should be catching. Thanks. Sorry if I sound weird. First time on the Forum.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Q: are you fishing floating or sinking lines / flies - or already tried both? If you're not getting anything with a sinking line- ????? I would think you'd at least score a pinfish.

All else fails, you have to go see Chris at Sams- he'll point you in the right direction. I usually do better getting off of the beach. Wading around Robinson Island - Walker Island early morning and late in the afternoon.
See Chris!

Good luck


----------



## JWFlyFish

Thanks for the help! I am fishing Rio floating bonefish line. And haha I think I may be using too big of flies for pinfish. I am usually throwing chartreuse and white Clouser Minnows on I think a #2 or #4 hook. The only sinking line I have is an 11 weight and that is for snapper and deep sea fish when we get them chummed up top. The area where I am usually fishing is pretty shallow though, maybe 1-2 feet and fishing on top of a grass bottom.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Yea- you might need something different- check with Chris when you're here. He'll get you in the right direction. 
Just FYI- been working on Old River several years- the summer traffic there keeps a lot of fish spooked. I don't see why you wouldn't pick up something on the beach early I'm the morning- or around lighted docks at night.


----------



## daniel9829

If you have access to a kayak fish the docks around ole river at night 1-4am. and on till daylight


----------



## JWFlyFish

I do not have access to a kayak now that ours was stolen. What should I be doing to catch fish on the surf? Should I use a long liter to give my fly more ability to sink? What flies should I use and what fish have you guys caught on the surf near me?

And seriously thank you for all of the help!!


----------



## timeflies

If I wanted to catch fish near you, the last thing I would do is fish 2ft of water inshore. I can't remember ever in my life catching a fish on the gulf coast in less than 2 ft. There are a lot of pompano and redfish on the beach right now. Hell there are enough spanish out there that you can just about guarantee a fish or two. Fish the beach.


----------



## SupremeHair

I like to get out on the first sand bar and cast out towards the slope for pompano. There are times I've caught a dozen diff species in a day in the surf. Calm days I like my 6wt and floating line but mostly fish with a 10ft 7wt and clear intermediate to cut thru the waves for more sensitivity on the strike. If you can work your way down the bar next to a cut with an out going tide, even better. Clousers will work - my go to is Chartruese over white in lower light or cloudy water and then Olive over white on bright crystal clear water days. I also agree Chris at Sam's is a good connection to have. Good luck and keep trying :thumbsup:


----------



## JWFlyFish

Could I do this with floating line?


----------



## SupremeHair

JWFlyFish said:


> Could I do this with floating line?


Yes. Try the last several hours of an outbound tide which makes the sandbar easier to get out on and check OB bouy for wave height. Anything 1.3 ft or less is a GREEN light day.

We've got a devoted group of surf fly rodders in our Easternshore Fly Fishers club that meets 3rd Thursday at 6:00 at the Fairhope Yacht club. Very happy to hook up with you... come see us.


----------



## timeflies

SupremeHair said:


> I like to get out on the first sand bar and cast out towards the slope for pompano. There are times I've caught a dozen diff species in a day in the surf. Calm days I like my 6wt and floating line but mostly fish with a 10ft 7wt and clear intermediate to cut thru the waves for more sensitivity on the strike. If you can work your way down the bar next to a cut with an out going tide, even better. Clousers will work - my go to is Chartruese over white in lower light or cloudy water and then Olive over white on bright crystal clear water days. I also agree Chris at Sam's is a good connection to have. Good luck and keep trying :thumbsup:


Probably the best advice you will find on the internet for what you are asking.


----------



## JWFlyFish

Thank you guys for al of your help. I will be back with more questions on this site because of all the great help I received. Good luck to all of you fly fisherman out there!


----------



## hjorgan

I've had some gals fly fishing for trouser trout IN the Flora Bama before. I didn't make their slot limit.


----------

